# My girlfriend want an ID



## bmwrider (Oct 15, 2015)

I told her it was a trout of some kind but she wants to know what she caught, could anyone tell us what it is?
View attachment 224439


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Definitely not a trout. Looks like a shiner to me.


----------



## Stash (Jul 24, 2016)

Creek chub


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Shiner


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

Shiner. Not a chub.


----------



## Stash (Jul 24, 2016)

BUGBOAT said:


> Shiner. Not a chub.


Well if it's a shiner, it's not an emerald, sand, golden, or spotailed. Just sayin'


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks like a river shiner


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

That's a killer pike/bass bait there!! It's a river shinier.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Stash said:


> Well if it's a shiner, it's not an emerald, sand, golden, or spotailed. Just sayin'


There's loads of shiners. That one looks like a common shiner


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

bmwrider said:


> I told her it was a trout of some kind but she wants to know what she caught, could anyone tell us what it is?
> View attachment 224439


Unless you have baby hands, that's a toad! LOL


----------



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

Not a trout.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Definitely a shiner of some sort. Golden shiners get huge. 10"+


----------



## dirtyfisheyes (Mar 3, 2015)

It's an Asian carp


----------



## TrapperJohn (Jan 14, 2001)

_Luxilus cornutus AKA Common Shiner_


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

dirtyfisheyes said:


> It's an Asian carp



can't be.... has round eyes


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Mooneye.

Steve


----------

